# What is this plant please...



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

What is this plant? And how do I reproduce more? The one picture is getting pretty big.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Water sprite. It can be planted or left to float. In either situation, it will grow plantlets from the edges of the leaves.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Mod.


----------

